

Finger-free phones, full body gesturing, and our “touchscreen” future - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/looking-ahead-at-touchscreen-technology-where-do-we-go-from-here/

======
alok-g
>> Where we are going, we don't need keyboards!

At least on PCs, people are majorly opposed to using touch-screens (in the
favor of keyboards...)

Poll with >2000 votes:

<http://polldaddy.com/poll/6880911/?view=results>

More than 400 comments, majorly opposing touch-screens on PCs:

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-57581910-58/does-it-
make-s...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-57581910-58/does-it-make-sense-
to-buy-a-pc-with-a-touch-screen/)

------
smartial_arts
It's a rather dull future. Bret Viktor written a really good post on why it's
so:
[http://worrydream.com/ABriefRantOnTheFutureOfInteractionDesi...](http://worrydream.com/ABriefRantOnTheFutureOfInteractionDesign/)

------
thelegit
I'm notoriously bad at predicting what technology trends are going to work and
which ones aren't... I'm leaning towards this just wont catch on, which I've
learned means it will probably catch on like a wild fire. Haha

